# Bored in central Indiana



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Wish we could get something in central Indiana, only a dusting, with temps to be in 
the upper 40's all week. Can't mow or plow, kinda boring. What does the Farmers Almanac say? At least we can get our hopes up.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

GSU Lawn;332581 said:


> What does the Farmers Almanac say? At least we can get our hopes up.


It says something about, getting out your beach towel.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

December 2006
1st-3rd. Clouds, cold winds, a few flurries. 4th-7th. Turning colder. 8th-11th. Big storm. Heavy snow, with over a foot possible. Southern Kentucky gets a mix of snow/sleet and rain. 12th-15th. Cold and dry. 16th-19th. Unsettled. 20th-23rd. Clouding up. 24th-27th. Stormy, then turning fair, colder. 28th-31st. Fair, with moderating temperatures.

Look outside you should be seeing snow storm right now.


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

I can safely say the Almanac is currently way off base if we are supposed to be getting a storm right now. Wish it was true
We DID get that storm on the 9th of LAST year. Got 9" in a 24 hour period, but not this year.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

We are bored all over the country with this weather. At least you are in good company.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Sorry for ya man , But WOOO HOOO :redbounce purplebou :we got that lake effect acouple of days ago and what a good start to the season. just billed out for the 42 hours worth for my 2 trucks + about 35 bags of salt.payup :waving: Maybe we can get the system snow going now for both of us.


----------

